# Rimsky-Korsakov Symphony 1



## jRent (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello everybody,
I acquired recordings of the 3 symphonies of Rimsky-Korsakov a few months ago and am now completely obsessed with them. The problem I'm having is I'm trying to find the score for number 1 online for purchase. I've found the score for Antar, but I prefer the first symphony the most and would love to have the score to it. Does anyone know where it can be found? I have done an exhausting search and have found nothing. Are there any great places online to purchase full scores? Or is this score not being printed by any company? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

jRent said:


> Hello everybody,
> I acquired recordings of the 3 symphonies of Rimsky-Korsakov a few months ago and am now completely obsessed with them. The problem I'm having is I'm trying to find the score for number 1 online for purchase. I've found the score for Antar, but I prefer the first symphony the most and would love to have the score to it. Does anyone know where it can be found? I have done an exhausting search and have found nothing. Are there any great places online to purchase full scores? Or is this score not being printed by any company? Thanks for your help.


Hello and welcome to forum, try here


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Il_Penseroso said:


> Hello and welcome to forum, try here


IMHO:

Honestly, I know the symphonies, but Rimsky was a opera man! His operas are MUCH better than his orchestral works. He composed 15 operas...I have the 15. How many do you have? If you have no one...you should remediate that ASAP!

Martin


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

Of the 15 which would you recommend as a top choice?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Myaskovsky2002 is - uhm - unavoidably detained these days. 

For a way in to R-K's opera world I'd suggest the early May Night, the short-ish Kashchei The Immortal or his final one, The Golden Cockerel. None are as epic in scale as some of his others but they are three of his most highly-esteemed operas as well as his most accessible. If these go down well then go the whole hog and immerse yourself in the blockbuster that is The Invisible City of Kitezh.

I daresay you'll get differing opinions but I hope this helps in the meantime.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Myaskovsky2002 is - uhm - unavoidably detained these days.


Sounds like there's a story there...


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> IMHO:
> 
> Honestly, I know the symphonies, but Rimsky was a opera man! His operas are MUCH better than his orchestral works. He composed 15 operas...I have the 15. How many do you have? If you have no one...you should remediate that ASAP!
> 
> Martin


... understanding that opera is not to everyone's taste.


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Have you heard this? If not, I recommend.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Sounds like there's a story there...


I assumed that sdtom's question was to Myaskovsky2002 so I was attempting to delicately point out what's presumably the permanent absence of the latter in case sdtom hadn't noticed his membership status.


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

I heartily agree with the choice of "Golden Cockerel." Epic is a good choice of words.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Myaskovsky2002 is - uhm - unavoidably detained these days.
> 
> For a way in to R-K's opera world I'd suggest the early May Night, the short-ish Kashchei The Immortal or his final one, The Golden Cockerel. None are as epic in scale as some of his others but they are three of his most highly-esteemed operas as well as his most accessible. If these go down well then go the whole hog and immerse yourself in the blockbuster that is The Invisible City of Kitezh.
> 
> I daresay you'll get differing opinions but I hope this helps in the meantime.


Recommended records for the Golden Cockerel?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Recommended records for the Golden Cockerel?


I don't know about CDs as I borrowed the PAL version of this from the library some time back.










It's a pity Gergiev didn't make a recording as part of his admired 'Kirov' series in which he covered five other R-K operas.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> I don't know about CDs as I borrowed the PAL version of this from the library some time back


​
Try this one:
*Rimsky Korsakov: Le Coq d'Or*

Beverly Sills (The Queen of Shemakha), Norman Triegle (King Dodon), Enrico di Giuseppe (Astrologer), Gary Glaze (Prince Guidon), David Rae Smith (Prince Afron), Edward Pierson (Commander Polkan), Muriel Costa-Greenspon (Amelfa)

Orchestra and Chorus of the New York City Opera, Julius Rudel:tiphat:


----------

